# Daily Mail correction about the Formaldehyde study



## Alex (25/1/15)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/article-2922642/Clarifications-corrections.html

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Danny (25/1/15)

Oh the shame and dishonour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (25/1/15)

I bet you news24 will not post anything about this.. Bunch of bastards!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (25/1/15)

Sure some Japanese vapors demand Harakiri?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (25/1/15)

Karma is a wonderful thing 

Best one yet, thanks @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (25/1/15)

Awesomeness. So glad to see this happening.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Guunie (25/1/15)

Have to love it...we will fight to the end!


----------



## Arthster (25/1/15)

Does any one know how to get hold of News24? I would love for them to run with this to correct the damage they caused with there sensationalist journalism.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/1/15)

@Bumblebabe here's the thread I was talking about

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (25/1/15)

The mail that I just sent to the Editor of news24

_With regards to an article that you ran in 2014 that stated that Japanese research had found that e-cigarettes contain 10 times more carcinogens than tobacco cigarettes

I refer you to, http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/article-2922642/Clarifications-corrections.html

May I also ask that you publish this information to help repair the damage said article has caused. _

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/1/15)

Arthster said:


> The mail that I just sent to the Editor of news24
> 
> _With regards to an article that you ran in 2014 that stated that Japanese research had found that e-cigarettes contain 10 times more carcinogens than tobacco cigarettes
> 
> ...


Well done @Arthster 

Would love to hear what they say, or if they react at all. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Arthster (25/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Well done @Arthster
> 
> Would love to hear what they say, or if they react at all. Please keep us posted.



Oh I plan on keeping there mail boxes well filled until this article us published. Failing that I will hand it over to the press ombudsman.

Its time we started fighting back.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## abdul (28/1/15)

any reply yet @Arthster ? its time these people stop being sheep. i sent colleague this link as well


----------



## Arthster (28/1/15)

Not a word. I will send the editor a mail this evening again. I want to do last night, but then they she'd my load.


----------



## gripen (28/1/15)

fantastic @Arthster lets show them were we cum from.have you heard anything from them yet


----------



## Frank Zef (30/1/15)

Grimm Green also comments on the formaldehyde fiasco,

Reactions: Like 1


----------

